# .htaccess - Apache Direktiven



## SandMan (14. März 2009)

Hi,

ich habe eine .htaccess + .htpasswd Datei erstellt, jedoch konnte ich danach die Webseite gar nicht mehr aufrufen und per ftp wurden die zwei Dateien nicht mehr angezeigt. 

Die Frage ist ja jetzt wie ich eine page schützen kann mit einer pw abfrage, so wie ich das jetzt gelesen habe hat das Feld Apache Direktiven in ISP etwas damit zu tun, aber eine deutliche Anleitung wie es zu benutzten ist finde ich nirgendwo, wäre nice wenn einer von euch mir da genauere Infos geben kann.


----------



## SandMan (14. März 2009)

habe es nun auch wie in der Anleitung beschrieben über Web-FTP von ISP versucht, jedoch erscheint folgende Meldung dann: FTP: Failed to write /web/.htpasswd

Kurios ist auch das er keine Dateien über den Web-FTP anzeigt.


----------



## Till (14. März 2009)

Wenn er keine Daten anzeigt und auch die .htaccess datei nicht schreiben kann, dann sind vermutlich die Rechte des Ordners dieses Webs falsch gesetzt.


----------



## SandMan (14. März 2009)

es ist bei allen webs das gleiche, sind ca. 10 stück, Welche Rechte sind den normalerweise für das web gesetzt?


----------



## celocore (18. März 2009)

Moin auch,

ich habe bei mir z.B. ein User-Web mittel .htaccess geschützt. Deren Inhalt ist wie folgt:

AuthType Basic
AuthName "Members Only"
AuthUserFile /var/www/web1/user/web1_dummyuser/.htpasswd
<limit GET PUT POST>
require valid-user
</limit>
Options +Indexes

Die .htpasswd enthält die Benutzer mit den gültigen Benutzernamen. Die Rechte der .htaccess sind web1_dummyuser:web1. die .htpasswd sollte in einem nicht öffentlich zugänglichen Verzeichnis liegen aber vom Apache gelesen werden dürfen.

Ich hoffe das hilft weiter ;-)


----------



## SandMan (21. März 2009)

nach dem isp update von gestern klappt alles wieder


----------

